# How many campers have you invited into your town?



## Foreversacredx (Dec 9, 2017)

I am currently on 21/44

I am also building furniture so I can the the last natural campers in my campsite


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 9, 2017)

40, would be 42 but Raddle and Antonio aren’t a high enough level yet lol


----------



## Bcat (Dec 9, 2017)

Around 21 or 22. I’m slow to invite them, I prefer to use the materials on amenities


----------



## squidpops (Dec 9, 2017)

20 so far. I'm saving my materials for amenities right now though so I'm not bothering to invite anyone new.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 9, 2017)

35 villagers. And I made a thread similar to this weeks ago.


----------



## Flare (Dec 9, 2017)

Around 11. I only imvite the ones I like the most.


----------



## Verecund (Dec 9, 2017)

I only have eight; I'm not a fan of most of the furniture requests (and I'm extremely stingy with my crafting materials, especially cotton because I need it for everything and I only have like 200 of it) so I haven't really bothered, but recently I've started to try to get a few more villagers so I'm getting a couple more. Right now I only have Goldie, Filbert, Rosie, Jay, Apollo, Punchy, Tex, and Kid Cat and I'm currently working on getting Peanut.


----------



## kayleee (Dec 9, 2017)

44


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 9, 2017)

22


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 9, 2017)

16 because I never have enough materials to build all their furniture.  I build pieces that I do have enough materials to build from the animals lists, so that eventually I will be able to invite them all.  My strategy is kind of all over the map with the furniture.  I need to work on amenities for sporty because I have some that can't level up and wasting hearts


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 10, 2017)

20 right now, i'm focusing on villagers i want which takes longer


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 10, 2017)

I am at 17, and once this last piece of furniture is crafted for Roald I will be at 18.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 10, 2017)

Just got 20 in this second haha. I keep putting it off because I'm at the stage I need cotton for both amenities and furniture so it takes forever to get new villagers in. The Host the Most event encouraged me to go and speed up a bit and I got all those rewards lol.


----------



## Vonny (Dec 10, 2017)

29 at first I was inviting as many as possible but after that “invite 4 campers in 5 days” goal I stopped and now I’m saving them just in case they ever do that again


----------



## lizardon (Dec 10, 2017)

26 so far


----------



## Kamimark (Dec 10, 2017)

44, and done 7 of their special requests; several others are stuck until amenities finish building. I keep a checklist.


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 11, 2017)

I have all 44 now and I hope we get some new ones soon!


----------



## OLoveLy (Dec 11, 2017)

I have 13 campers in my camp ^^


----------



## aericell (Dec 12, 2017)

20. I haven't invited anyone in a while (other than for the quest last week) since I'm prioritizing the amenities and the Christmas items but once I'm satisfied with those I'll start *slowly* inviting them again.


----------

